# Fine a se stesso



## Poianone

Hi folks! What about this translation (from Italian to English)?
_A prima vista, Consumo e Supporto On-line sembrano prendere in considerazione attività fini a se stesse_
"At first sight, Consumption and On-line support appear to take into account activities being an end in themselves"
I'm not sure for _fini a se stesse, _Is my version correct?
Many thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'd say "..activities which are an end in themselves"
comunque molto simile a come l'hai tradotto tu.


----------



## Poianone

Thank you Paul, I was quite confused because Word insisted to highlight that "themselves" is wrong and I should substitute with "them"! Microsoft...


----------



## GavinW

Poianone said:
			
		

> Thank you Paul, I was quite confused because Word insisted to highlight that "themselves" is wrong and I should substitute with "them"! Microsoft...


 
Possibly because the more normal way of saying this is "...an end _unto_ themselves".


----------



## larahill76

I thought the same, that "unto" was more common than "to". Here's what the Cambridge Dictionary of Idioms says:
an end in itself 
if an activity or action is an end in itself, it is important to you not because it will help you to achieve something else, but because you enjoy doing it or think that it is important. _Education should be an end in itself._ 

Believe it or not, it doesn't have an entry for "an end _unto_ itself"!


----------



## utente

"unto themselves" sempra un po' archaico o letterario.

--Steven


----------



## larahill76

In realtà è abbastanza comune, anche nella lingua parlata... Però adesso m'è venuto il dubbio che sia BE.


----------



## utente

Suona BE (che può suona un po' archaico o letterario a un orecchio americano ).


--Steven


----------



## ElaineG

larahill76 said:
			
		

> In realtà è abbastanza comune, anche nella lingua parlata... Però adesso m'è venuto il dubbio che sia BE.


 
No, no, lo dico spesso.  Uso "an end unto itself" e "an end in itself".  Come Stephen ha detto, forse "an end unto itself" suona un po' più formale, e quindi si può anche usarlo per un effetto comico.


----------



## larahill76

Oh, grazie, non lo sapevo... Sto ancora imparando l'AmE, scusatemi!


----------



## Dushnyoni

Would you guys translate fine a se stessa with "for its own sake"?
Context: Il suo obiettivo non è una ricerca fine a se stessa.
My Shot: His goal is not a research for its own sake. 
Grazie mille


----------



## cosimix

"for it's own sake" io credo voglia più dire per il suo stesso bene, per il suo interesse...

fine a se stesso credo che si dica

"to be an end to hitself"


----------



## Dushnyoni

cosimix said:


> "for it's own sake" io credo voglia più dire per il suo stesso bene, per il suo interesse...
> 
> fine a se stesso credo che si dica
> 
> "to be an end to hitself"


Grazie Cosimix, ma detta così non mi convince molto a orecchio. Mi sembra una forzatura italiana.


----------



## Akire72

I would say "without (any other) purpose (than itself)" but I'm not sure. Well at least this is the meaning maybe a native can tell you a better way to say it in English.


----------



## ElaineG

Dushnyoni said:


> Would you guys translate fine a se stessa with "for its own sake"?
> Context: Il suo obiettivo non è una ricerca fine a se stessa.
> My Shot: His goal is not a research for its own sake.
> Grazie mille


 
His goal is not research [no a] for its own sake [sounds good to me].

His goal is not research that is an end in itself.  [A perfectly good English locution, but a bit awkward in this sentence].


----------



## veg

ciao a tutti, non sono un native speaker ma con il mio inglese scolastico ho tradotto sempre "fine a se stesso" con "for its own sake". L'avete mai sentito dire? è corretto?


----------



## Quandore

larahill76 said:


> I thought the same, that "unto" was more common than "to". Here's what the Cambridge Dictionary of Idioms says:
> an end in itself
> if an activity or action is an end in itself, it is important to you not because it will help you to achieve something else, but because you enjoy doing it or think that it is important. _Education should be an end in itself._
> 
> Believe it or not, it doesn't have an entry for "an end _unto_ itself"!



I believe there is a small misunderstanding about the Italian meaning of "fine a sé stesso".
In fact, in Italian it would rather refer to something that is useless, that is not worth anything except the executor's strong believes in doing it.
This "definition" is slightly different, because in Italian it assumes a negative meaning that you would never say "La scuola dovrebbe essere un'istituzione fine a sé stessa": that would mean that any school should provide an education based on theoretical principles, only useful _in_ school and carried out _for_ the school (i.e. useless in the world of work).

Hope I explained myself well enough.

Q


----------



## andym

In British English you'd say 'an end in itself' - 'an end unto itself' is archaic. (although yes you might here someone say that someone else was 'a law unto himself').

NB always be very, very, sceptical when an American claims that something is British English.

The problem I have here is that whether you translate the 'fini a si stesse' as 'activities that are ends in themselves' or 'activities carried out for their own sake', or 'pointless activities' it doesn't really fit with 'appear to take into account'. So I think you might have to use recast the sentence. Perhaps 'sembrano prendere in considerazione attività fini a se stesse' is a very roundabout way of saying they are either pursuing their own agenda, or undertaking activities that have no value for the wider organisation. Or it it saying they are following their own agenda rather than pursuing the objectives of the organisation as a whole?

Also 'Consumption' looks odd - I can't imagine any department of a commercial organisation being called 'Consumption' does it mean something like 'purchasing' or 'logistics'?


----------



## Quandore

Hey, you'd better talk to me, this thread was opened in the 2006! 

I re-opened it because i was looking for the correct translation of "fine a sé stesso", but I couldn't agree with the expression "an end unto itself" for the reasons I explained above.

Now i just noticed that somebody quoted this expression: "for its own sake".
I really think this one is much more similar to the italian "fine a sé (or se) stesso".

Q


----------



## Lynn84

Hello!
talking about this issue, here is my sentence: 

"queste attività di riconciliazione non possono essere fini a sè stesse" - meaning that there should be following procedures to update the variations.

My attempt: "These reconciliation activities must be followed up (in some way)".

What do you say?
Thank you!


----------



## GavinW

Lynn84 said:


> My attempt: "These reconciliation activities must be followed up (in some way)"


 
Yes, I think you've highlighted an important idiomatic use of the Italian expression. The meaning seems to be "things must not end here/with this (or with that etc)". 
Maybe "Things must not (be allowed to) end with these reconciliation activities". 
Or "(Our) efforts/activities [etc] must not end with these attempts at reconciliation" ("reconciliation activities" sounds a bit funny...).
Insomma, there are various constructions to express this idea.


----------



## Lynn84

Thank you GavinW.
I thought that in this case a more explicit interpretation would have helped..
Bye bye!


----------



## J0nDaFr3aK

I know this thread is kinda old but I would like to throw my 2 cent in.

what about the expression:

- il tuo andare a scuola non è fine a se stesso, ma è un investimento per il tuo futuro.

- you don't go to school just for the sake of it, you're investing in your future!

I know someone already suggested the clause 'for its own sake', but 'for the sake of it' sounds more natural to me. What do you think?


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I'd like to reopen this thread and unfortunately I will be confusing things a bit!!
My context is an article on wine production and distribution and the sentence I have to translate is this:

L’autoreferenzialità della finanza - la finanza che diviene *fine a sé e in sé *- ha così fatto dimenticare la massima di Platone secondo cui: “L’unica buona moneta con cui bisogna cambiare tutte le altre è la _phronesis_, l’intelligenza che sta in guardia”.

As you can see I have both *fine a sé *AND *in sé*!!!

I did think about putting "*an end unto itself and in itself*".
But isn't it basically the same thing? Is there a difference in Italian?
Thanks for any comments or suggestions, 
Anglo


----------



## °Adhara°

Non saprei come dirlo in inglese e forse è già chiaro, ma se può esserti di aiuto io le leggo come due cose distinte ovvero: *fine a sé e in sé = * "la finanza fine a sé" e la "finanza in sé".
"La finanza che diviene *fine in sé*" non ha molto senso.


----------



## ohbice

anglomania1 said:


> L’autoreferenzialità della finanza - la finanza che diviene *fine a sé e in sé *- ha così fatto dimenticare la massima di Platone secondo cui: “L’unica buona moneta con cui bisogna cambiare tutte le altre è la _phronesis_, l’intelligenza che sta in guardia”.
> As you can see I have both *fine a sé *AND *in sé*!!!


Ciao. A me la frase non piace. Di più, la trovo senza senso. Mi limiterei a tradurre "... la finanza che diviene *fine a sé* stessa...".
Qui a mio avviso qualcuno a tentato di mettere insieme "fine a sé" e "un fine in sè", ma con successo assai scarso.
Ciao.
p


----------



## alicip

D'accordo con gli altri: finanza che diviene fine a sé stessa.


----------



## anglomania1

°Adhara° said:


> le leggo come due cose distinte ovvero: *fine a sé e in sé = * "la finanza fine a sé" e la "finanza in sé".


Ma non ho capito la differenza!!


ohbice said:


> Qui a mio avviso qualcuno a tentato di mettere insieme "fine a sé" e "un fine in sè",
> p


Ma qual è la differenza?


alicip said:


> D'accordo con gli altri: finanza che diviene fine a sé stessa.


Grazie a tutti, lo traduco solo "fine a se stessa" come avete suggerito.
Ma mi sembra che siate d'accordo che siano due cose diverse. Ma sapete spiegarmi la differenza?
Grazie mille, 
Anglo


----------



## °Adhara°

Oserei dire che alla fine vogliono dire la stessa cosa. La finanza in sè: la finanza in quanto tale, slegata dagli ambiti che tocca. La finanza fine a sè: riguarda lo scopo che rimane all'interno della finanza stessa e non si spinge agli altri ambiti coinvolti.

Onestamente non so cosa volesse dire l'autore specificando entrambi. Questa parte voleva essere una spiegazione de "l'autoreferenzialità della finanza". 

Morale: vai con la finanza fine a se stessa.


----------



## ohbice

Ancora una volta concordo con Adh, qui sopra. Probabilmente in questo caso _la finanza fine a sé stessa _e _la finanza che diviene un fine in sé _sono semplicemente rafforzativi l'uno dell'altro, ma con significato pressoché medesimo (finanza fine a sè stessa: il fine della finanza è la finanza stessa, assolutamente slegata da altre questioni (economiche, sociali, politiche etc. - finanza che diviene un fine in sé: finanza che nel corso del tempo smette di essere uno strumento, un mezzo, per diventare essa stessa un fine).
Ciao
p


----------



## anglomania1

Chiarissimo!!
Grazie per le spiegazioni


----------

